# ICSI at GCRM



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all, I'm completely new to this site and hope to chat to others who are maybe in the same situation as myself. I'm 31, dh is 30 and we are starting ICSI at GCRM in Glasgow this month. We're travelling from NI over to Glasgow for the treatment.Would love to hear from anyone who has had or is going to have treatment there. Feeling v nervous about everything!


----------



## trendytracz (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi I am Tracy From Glasgow I am on my first treatment at Glasgow royal Infirmary is that the same place ur going 2? 

Tracy x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Tracey
I'm going to a place called GCRM (Glasgow Centre of Reproductive Medicine) - it's in Cardonald Business Park - if you know where that is? We're heading over tomorrow for our Consents Appt and my DH is having a sperm retrieval procedure done aswell. This is our first treatment too. Very nervewracking. I've heard of the place you're going to although I don't know where it is. What treatment are you having?


----------



## trendytracz (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi I have neva heard of it before but I do know where cardonald is. I am on day 11 on my injections for ICSI got appiment 2moro for hospital to see if my folicles are 17mm if they are I will get my egg retrival on Wednesday. I am 24 my fiancee is 26. Y did u not get treatment in Northern Ireland? 

Tracy x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Tracy
We decided to go private as between all the tests and investigations we both had to go through it took us nearly a year to get put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI in NI. We were put on the waiting list last month and were told it will be another year before we get treatment. We decided to try a private cycle in the meantime and chose GCRM because we have heard such good reports about the clinic and because we are familiar with Glasgow. We have been loads of times and thought it wouldn't be too difficult to get to. How are you finding the injections? Do they leave you very bloated?


----------



## trendytracz (Jul 31, 2010)

took me 2 years on the waiting list too but me and my partner waited as we felt we where to Young as I was 22 and wasn't ready but I am now. the injections are fine u have nothing to worry abt at first I was a bit scared but by day 3 I was fine Ive been doing them for 11 days now and its OK. I feel the way I feel when my periods due wee bit bloated but nothing to worry abt. How long u through for? x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you mean how long are we in Glasgow for? We're just heading over for the day tomorrow. Need to be back for work. Is that what you meant? wasn't sure.


----------



## trendytracz (Jul 31, 2010)

yeh sorry hope everything goes ok let me know how u get on 

Tracy x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot! will post on Tuesday - won't be home until very late tomorrow night and know I'll just fall into bed when I get home. Will be in touch before your EC anyway. Talk soon.


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

HI rosecat, trendytracy, i am also having first time ivf TX in Glasgow at gri start DR on 27th of this month with prostap injection then stimming on menopur on 10th Nov, i look forward to hearing how both of you get on, rosecat Ive heard good things of gmrc  you will be just fine there. x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

I see you have found the ICSI and Ireland boards within FF already!  Tap GCRM into the search at th top of the page, there's lots of info there too 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE
(There may be some questions left to ask within this list)

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Habuiah - Thanks for letting me know what stage you're at. Looks like we'll be having our tx roughly round the same time - I've to take the Prostap on 23rd Oct and then hopefully start stimming on Menopur around the 4th November. Hope all goes well for us both! Was over in GCRM yesterday. Such a long day although it was successful. DH had his PESA retrieval process which was successful thankfully - if it wasn't there would be no treatment at all for us! Got my Prostap to take home on the plane and hopefully the drug company will be in touch to sort out payment for the meds needed. Are you nervous? I know I am! Is it IVF or ICSI you're having?


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Rosecat,

Welcome to the site. I found it a life saver when I was going through my ICSI.

As you can see from my signature, I have recently completed an ICSI cycle with GCRM and am also from Ireland. I live in Donegal but my consultant was based in Derry and he recommended GCRM. I am sooo glad he did. Although our cycle was not successful, I can't sing their praises enough. They were just lovely. Friendly, efficient and always ready to answer any questions! I have a review meeting planned for this Thursday and hope to start a second cycle in November.

I was so nervous starting last time but it was all fine.

Best of luck with your cycle. You are in safe hands. Fire away with any questions.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Lil75 - thanks so much for getting in touch. I'm so glad to be in touch with someone else who has been to GCRM. I'm so sorry you're tx wasn't successful but glad that you were pleased with the treatment you received at the clinic. So far all the staff have been absolutely lovely. I'm very nervous about the whole thing. I'm going on a long protocol - is that what you did? They told me yesterday that I'll need 2-3 scans coming up to egg collection. Did you get those done somewhere at home or go to Glasgow for them? Also, did you stay close to the clinic for egg collection and embryo transfer? My head is spinning with all the information I got yesterday. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes I was on the long protocol too. I will pm you all the specific details.

I ended up getting just 3 scans, one after my bleed following DR and then 2 before EC. I didn't respond as well as they expected to stimming so had to inject for an extra week. My first 2 scans I got done at home and for the last one I flew to Glasgow. Had it on the Mon and EC on the Thursday of the same week. I stayed in the city centre for EC/ET. I stayed over for both as Ec was the Thurs and ET on the Sat - I only got 2 eggs so no point waiting to transfer them.

Did you get your AMH tested? Mine was in the normal range which is why they were surprised when I didn't respond well. They will increase my meds for the next cycle.

Ask as many questions as you want


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies
hope you don't mind me butting in, i had tx with the GCRM last year and as you can see from my signature i now have a 10 week old baby girl, i can't say enough about the GCRM they are all great, actually went in last week to show her off and they where so excited to see her, it was lovely

we where on the NHS waiting list (GRI) but after they accidently took us off the waiting list my NHS trust (we don't live in Glasgow so not funded by them) sent us to the GCRM to make up for the lost time we had, in between all that we had one unsucessful cycle with the Nuffield which we funded ourselves (hadn't heard of the GCRM at the time) and we found them ok but nothing comapred to the GCRM

hope all goes well with tx to the ones going through or waiting to start tx, stay positive and keep smiling, the GCRM are the best and you will have your BFP's before you know it

teresa xx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Lil75 - just getting back to you now. Thanks for answering all my questions. I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you. My AMH was 16.9 pmol. Apparently that's within the "normal" range. I suppose you don't know how you'll respond until you start. Thanks for the info on the scans and EC/ET. I was thinking of getting a couple of my scans done in NI (probably the RVH in Belfast as I don't know anywhere else) just to save a bit of travelling - and money! Will check my messages now. Thanks a lot for taking the time to reply


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Teresa - thanks so much for letting us know about your experience at GCRM. Everyone seems to speak so highly of this clinic and its staff. Your wee girl is gorgeous - I'm sure you and your DH are absolutely delighted. It's so encouraging to hear a success story. gives me hope. Thanks again


----------

